# new growers who want to grow good smoke, read this



## bbr7515 (Jan 12, 2015)

first off let me say this. i grew outside for many years, 85% of what i needed to know to grow indoors i got from here. when you are new to growing indoors, you tend to over think it. you research,ask questions and so on. and get even more confused, so i wanna help you thrive at ur venture, indoor growing can be very fun, and complicated. you gotta worry about temp, humidity,nutes,light,air,ph etc.etc.
i have had great success indoors since i became part of the family.there are 2 ways you go go about this, and i have did both. my last grow was by far the easiest. i will get to that in a minute. 
people say, you need a good strain, true in ways yes, other ways not, i have grew bag seed that kicked the [email protected] of the plant it came from that grew outside, and also grew some medical strains.
i invested in lots of nutes to feed my babies, did that for a couple of grows. i got a ph meter for the water, and a tds meter as well,i use a 400 what setup. in a 3x3 box, walls painted flat white. and started with the medical strains, cause they are more tolerant to mistakes.but one day i decided to to worry about water ph and nutes, and just did a bag seed grow with a medical strain, no nutes,no ph the entire grow. if you wanna grow a decent amount of good smoke this is what you need to do, its not that expensive either.
get a 400 watt HID setup. 6500 k bulb for veg. and a 3200k for flower. get a bag of ROOTS ORIGINAL organic media. (soil)  four 3 gallon nursery pots.and a box fan. and a few red solo cups to start ur seeds in. i start seeds in the ROOTS ORIGINAL. run ur light the entire time, and when the seeds pop out,transplant to 3 gallon pots around 2 week stage, veg 2 more  weeks,then change bulbs, and put light on a 12 hour timer. flower for around 60 to 70 days, i have used this method on my last grow and used zero nutes and pulled down about a pound on 3 plants. yes the plants will be short but will have fat dense buds, and if its a bag seed plant, top it when it gets about 10 inches tall. this grow will give you a good yield. you can harvest every 3 months this way, for personal use, thats plenty of fine smoke, any questions, just message me


----------

